# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  ایجاد ستون جدید در یک لیست BCS

## a.maleki

سلام دوستان
من یک لیست BCS ایجاد کرده ام و نیاز دارم که حتما یم فیلد به این لیست اضافه کنم 
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید که چه کاری باید انجام بدهم
باتشکر فراوان

----------


## amin1softco

اینکار بدون اضافه کردن ستون به لیست خارجی امکانپذیر نیست .
+

----------


## a.maleki

خب دوست عزیز میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید که دقیقا باید چیکار کنم

----------


## amin1softco

خوب مگه در همین لینک توضیح داده ها ؟
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee559346.aspx

----------

